

How Many Site Hits? Depends Who's Counting - mqt
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/22/technology/22click.html

======
brk
I'll admit upfront that I only skimmed the article. But it seems like
CondeNast's counts based on (presumably) server logs don't mesh with what a
3rd party is quite frankly GUESSING at?

And this is news?

